# DAB radio



## Chantelle505 (Jun 15, 2015)

We're coming to Spain, Barcelona. My husband loves his DAB radio, especially radio 5 (cricket) will it work and pick up UK channels in Spain ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

No. UK DAB channels are UK channels and only licensed for the the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## Chantelle505 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh dear, thank you
Is there any other way he can listen to radio 5 live ? wIFI ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chantelle505 said:


> Oh dear, thank you
> Is there any other way he can listen to radio 5 live ? wIFI ?


 Yes, I'm sure wifi would be the answer. Men and their needs lol 

Jo xxx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

But many sports on Five Live are geoblocked (ie not available outside the uk and checked by the internet ip address), so you will also need a uk vpn or smart dns to get around that.

Or look for some third party streaming site


----------



## Chantelle505 (Jun 15, 2015)

Can u explain VPN or smart DNS ? The house were moving to has internet ????


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

A third party piece of software or data setting you run on your device or router that hides your real IP Address, and provides you with an IP address for another country.

Connect to the internet in Spain, and content from the UK catchup services (Iplayer etc) will be blocked due to rights restrictions, as it checks you IP address. A VPN or smartdns on your device or router "gets around this", buy making it look like you are actually connecting from the UK, so the content is unblocked.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

If you use Chrome, Hola is a good free VPN extension. You can then watch and listen to anything on iPlayer and the BBC website.


----------



## Chantelle505 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you
Chrome ???? Is that google Chrome, like a dongle I need to buy ? Does it work like Apple TV and let's me stream the IPADs to the TV ?
Sorry so not techy but trying to get prepared for our arrival in 3 weeks !!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can listen to Radio 5 Live on any computer or tablet. 

BBC - Radio 5 live Not Just Cricket - 08/08/2015

Alternatively you could get an internet radio, which picks up the signal from your wifi router.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00D1RQV...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0FAZDMCDFGT9VW3C0HGV

I don't think the cricket is rights-protected - I'll find out in an hour!

EDIT: yes it is. So you will need a VPN.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Google Chrome is a browser, like Internet Explorer. I use it and would never go back. 
https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
Hola allows one to browse from any country I choose, thus accessing sites that are 'only' allowed in those countries. You can turn it on when you need it and off when you're done.
https://hola.org/
There are numerous ways to watch or listen to whatever you choose, wherever you are based. Someone I know  will be live streaming a certain 'subscription-only' sports event for free this weekend, casting it to watch on their tv with Chromecast (€35-ish).
This is one of the many reasons why people who live abroad have bigger brains. 
We have innumerable problems to overcome!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> You can listen to Radio 5 Live on any computer or tablet.
> 
> BBC - Radio 5 live Not Just Cricket - 08/08/2015


Five Live is geoblocked for many of its live sports commentary -


----------

